# Pants for Riding...



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Anybody have any suggestions on some pants for snowboarding for a 6'2 guy with a 32 waist? Everything that is long enough is GIANT in the waist. I literally have to buy a Small or Medium to get the waist right but the length is ridiculously short. I wear pants with a 34 inseam. 

Can snowboard pants be tailored?


----------

